# Nervous :/ UPDATED.. WE ARE (W/ RING PIC)



## amygwen

My OH picked me up from work today and said "Amy, I don't want you asking any questions about this, but I need your ring size" and he had like this cardboard thing that you could stick your finger through to get your ring size. I am totally freaked out. I'm really panicking he could propose to me at some point and I know it's stupid but we aren't living together and I really wanted to live together before we got engaged. I've honestly been worrying about it all day since he asked me my ring size. I don't want to talk to him about it because if he's not planning on proposing he'll think I'm stupid for worrying and if he is planning on proposing I feel bad if I put him off the idea. What should I do?????????!!!!!!!!

*UPDATE*Engaged :happydance: Alex proposed to me yesterday and I of course, said yes. Wasn't expecting it to happen so soon.

My parents are away celebrating their 39th Wedding Anniversary so we have the house all to ourselves. Apparently on Monday, he went over to visit with my parents to ask their permission and my mom said yes, but my dad was a bit hesitant because he just hates the thought of me growing up! But I'm really happy!!!! :D :D :D My ring doesn't fit me though, so it's being resized, but I took a piccie of it so I could show you guys :)

https://i41.tinypic.com/1zd8y95.jpg
(Excuse the dirty box, Kenny got a hold of it and got it all dirty LOL!)

RING PIC:

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/295721_2631811955437_1259542930_3082800_213856727_n.jpg

Soooo happy :happydance:

Please don't mention anything on FB though, I'm going to tell all my close friends and family before I announce it on FB. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lanna

Okay so I'm not going to be much help but I didn't want to read and run.

To me it sounds like he's going to propose. Why else would he want to know your exact ring size, right? I wouldn't stress to much about it maybe it will be a while before e asks you and is juts getting prepared?... Try talking to him about where you guys are at in your relationship. See if moving in together is in the near future.

Sorry I'm not much help


----------



## amygwen

Lanna said:


> Okay so I'm not going to be much help but I didn't want to read and run.
> 
> To me it sounds like he's going to propose. Why else would he want to know your exact ring size, right? I wouldn't stress to much about it maybe it will be a while before e asks you and is juts getting prepared?... Try talking to him about where you guys are at in your relationship. See if moving in together is in the near future.
> 
> Sorry I'm not much help

Thanks for your advice :hugs:

I was thinking the same thing, he had me measure both my middle and ring fingers I think to make it not so obvious. You're a lot of help, I definitely plan to talk to him about our relationship and where we are, how he feels about me, vice versa, etc... I just don't want to make it so obvious haha! Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## Desi's_lost

He might just want to buy you a ring as a gift, cause couldnt he ask a relative if he wanted to be sneaky about it? Might wanna cover your bases though and talk to him just in case.
Sorry im no help =P


----------



## BrEeZeY

Lanna said:


> Okay so I'm not going to be much help but I didn't want to read and run.
> 
> To me it sounds like he's going to propose. Why else would he want to know your exact ring size, right? I wouldn't stress to much about it maybe it will be a while before e asks you and is juts getting prepared?... Try talking to him about where you guys are at in your relationship. See if moving in together is in the near future.
> 
> Sorry I'm not much help

i would go with what she said^^ lol 

although would u be willing to be engaged and then move in together?? jst have to ask urself 

:hugs: dnt be nervous! :)


----------



## xgem27x

If he is planning on proposing, then don't panic or be nervous because it doesn't mean you will instantly have to start planning and saving up for a wedding etc, I got engaged on my 18th birthday, when I was 20 weeks pregnant with the twins, so for the first year it didnt change anything, and by the time we get married, we will have been engaged for 3 years

It can be more of a symbol of your relationship, some people just get engaged, and don't actually get married for ages, they just like being fiances 

The question is, do you see yourself marrying him one day?? xxx

Ps.. like Desi said, it could just be that he wants to buy you a ring as a gift


----------



## KaceysMummy

I agree with Gem, if you see yourself marrying him one day then I wouldn't worry about him proposing. Maybe engagement is his way of showing you he's always going to be there for you. x


----------



## Bexxx

I know how you feel, OH bought me a box the other day (lol i know) and I was just like thanks, nice box, but then him and MIL were like staring at me saying 'open it!!' :D :D
I was soooo scared to open it, but it was just a necklace...phew!

It might not be so bad, you could maybe just drop it in conversation like 'oh so and so got engaged when they didn't even live together, I couldn't do that' lol, I don't know :haha:


----------



## amygwen

BrEeZeY said:


> Lanna said:
> 
> 
> Okay so I'm not going to be much help but I didn't want to read and run.
> 
> To me it sounds like he's going to propose. Why else would he want to know your exact ring size, right? I wouldn't stress to much about it maybe it will be a while before e asks you and is juts getting prepared?... Try talking to him about where you guys are at in your relationship. See if moving in together is in the near future.
> 
> Sorry I'm not much help
> 
> i would go with what she said^^ lol
> 
> although would u be willing to be engaged and then move in together?? jst have to ask urself
> 
> :hugs: dnt be nervous! :)Click to expand...

Thanks :hugs:

I think I would be, we've had soo many things put us off of living together like we both can't afford it atm, but we've talked about getting married and how it won't be until we both finish school which won't be for a very long time anyways! He might not even propose, LOL he might buy me a promise ring or something like that, but knowing my OH he doesn't waste money so it's hard to say what kind of a ring he's going to get! Haha thanks, I'll try not to be too nervous ;)



xgem27x said:


> If he is planning on proposing, then don't panic or be nervous because it doesn't mean you will instantly have to start planning and saving up for a wedding etc, I got engaged on my 18th birthday, when I was 20 weeks pregnant with the twins, so for the first year it didnt change anything, and by the time we get married, we will have been engaged for 3 years
> 
> It can be more of a symbol of your relationship, some people just get engaged, and don't actually get married for ages, they just like being fiances
> 
> The question is, do you see yourself marrying him one day?? xxx
> 
> Ps.. like Desi said, it could just be that he wants to buy you a ring as a gift

Thanks for the reassurance Gemma. It just makes me panic because my OH and I have had quite a few problems over the few years we've been together and even though getting engaged doesn't mean you have to rush into marriage, it's like.. it's hard to back out of! I do see myself marrying him one day, but it's soo far into the future I can't really imagine it if that makes sense! Thanks so much :hugs:



KaceysMummy said:


> I agree with Gem, if you see yourself marrying him one day then I wouldn't worry about him proposing. Maybe engagement is his way of showing you he's always going to be there for you. x

Very true! He's been acting overly lovey recently too and I hadn't noticed it until yesterday when he asked for my ring size. But he's been like acting really different and I thought it was just him being overly nice!! Haha! You're totally right though, engagement is a really nice thing, it makes me feel good to know that he feels that way. Thanks hun :hugs:



Bexxx said:


> I know how you feel, OH bought me a box the other day (lol i know) and I was just like thanks, nice box, but then him and MIL were like staring at me saying 'open it!!' :D :D
> I was soooo scared to open it, but it was just a necklace...phew!
> 
> It might not be so bad, you could maybe just drop it in conversation like 'oh so and so got engaged when they didn't even live together, I couldn't do that' lol, I don't know :haha:

OMG! How scary lol! You must've been so frightened, especially in front of your MIL too. haha! That's not a bad idea ;) We've talked about moving in together before engagement loads! And he knows how I feel about it, so maybe he's not planning to propose for a veryyyy long time. We will see!! Thanks!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

awe thats exciting, alot of people get engaged before living together, or it could just be like a "promise ring" which is just mostly an ring saying one day you like to get married :haha: (like an engagement ) i had one for 2 years, and we were going to make it an official engagement when i turned 19, but I ended up breaking up with to experience being young and single because we started dating when i was 15. (but got pregnant with someone else child oops! )
anyway back in theday people wouldnt live together till they were married
good luck and let us know what happens !


----------



## amygwen

QuintinsMommy said:


> awe thats exciting, alot of people get engaged before living together, or it could just be like a "promise ring" which is just mostly an ring saying one day you like to get married :haha: (like an engagement ) i had one for 2 years, and we were going to make it an official engagement when i turned 19, but I ended up breaking up with to experience being young and single because we started dating when i was 15. (but got pregnant with someone else child oops! )
> anyway back in theday people wouldnt live together till they were married
> good luck and let us know what happens !

Thanks, Rome :hugs:

I will definitely update you guys if/when anything happens!! :D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

lol wouldn't it be evil if he gives you a box and its earrings or something :haha: and he didnt really need your ring size?


----------



## amygwen

QuintinsMommy said:


> lol wouldn't it be evil if he gives you a box and its earrings or something :haha: and he didnt really need your ring size?


LOL OMG!
Can you imagine?!?!
I'd have a mini heart attack I'm sure.

He actually broke his leg a week ago and for him to get down on one knee is virtually impossible, so I'm glad because I know he won't be proposing for a few weeks at least hahaha! I'm so evil.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

:rofl:


----------



## Pandora11

:rofl: don't ask questions! Men can be so unsubtle. You shouldn't worry, he might be being really organised and wanting to know the size whilst still saving/picking the ring, he might want to propose on a certain day six months from now. Don't get stressed, you don't want to throw up on him when he asks (not a story you want being told for the rest of time lol)or walking around like a crazy person dying to say something and ruin his surprise. 

And, you can be engaged as long as you like, there's no rush, you can take your time with life/savings/planning. Relax! It's a good thing.


----------



## xgem27x

My OH was well good at keeping it secret that he was going to propose, he got my ring measurement by tying a bit of string around my finger whilst I was asleep, very clever ;)

The only problem is, he proposed when I was pregnant... when I had fat swollen hands :rofl: So now my engagement ring is massive!! 

Its ok though, only another year and a half til we're married and I can replace it with my wedding ring :D:D


----------



## samface182

my friends OH asked her ring size like 2 years before he proposed, so that by the time he actually proposed, she had forgotten that he asked for her ring size in the first place :rofl:


----------



## emmylou92

I didnt want to R&R I have no advice at all as I'm rubbish at giving it, but I just wanted to say i'm sure you'll make things work out for thebest and good luck with w/e he has planned, 

and let us know :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

Updated :D


----------



## vinteenage

Gorgeous Amy! It's a really classic ring. Congratulations!


----------



## x__amour

Congratulations Amy! It's beautiful! :D


----------



## Pandora11

Excellent news, congratulations :yipee::yipee:


----------



## 10.11.12

Congratulations! beautiful ring!


----------



## _laura

Congratulations!!!! I'm so jealous but so happy for you!


----------



## rileybaby

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Congrats! Beautiful ring!!


----------



## bbyno1

Such a gorgeous ring!Congrats!!:D


----------



## QuintinsMommy

congrats its a beautiful ring!


----------



## Bexxx

Congrats!!!
It's gorgeousss!


----------



## amygwen

Thanks everyone :D It's so pretty!

I'm a bit sad I don't have it right now since it's being resized, I'm anxious to get it back!


----------



## BrEeZeY

congrats hun!!! :) thats so awesome! and a gorgeous ring!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smatheson

Congrats hun! Thats awesome! Gorgeous ring!


----------



## xgem27x

Congrats Amy! That ring is beautiful! xx


----------



## JadeBaby75

Yayyyyy! Congratulations!!!


----------



## AriannasMama

Congrats Amy!


----------



## divershona

Congrats Amy!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockys-mumma

Beautiful ring Amy! Congratulations! X


----------



## Burchy314

Congrats! The ring is beautiful!


----------



## KaceysMummy

Aw congratulations!! :) xx


----------



## AirForceWife7

OMG AMY! Congrats! :D xxxxx
:wedding:


----------



## emilylynn18

congrats amy!!!


----------



## bumpy_j

congratulations!!! ah that ring is lush


----------



## lauram_92

:yipee: congrats!


----------



## we can't wait

Congratulations, Amy! Your ring is gorgeous!

:happydance:


----------



## samface182

Congratulations! I LOVE that ring! All the best for the future Amy :hugs: xx


----------



## JLFKJS

Congrats!!! Do you have a date set yet? Beautiful ringgg!!


----------



## amygwen

JLFKJS said:


> Congrats!!! Do you have a date set yet? Beautiful ringgg!!

Thanks hun :hugs:

No not at all. We don't even plan on starting to plan anything for a long time. We've decided we want to wait until we at least finish school which will be 2 years minimum. We've decided to start saving though!! haha!


----------



## vinteenage

Hey, just be happy it's getting resized. :haha: Mine's about a half size too big and randomly flies off. Had to search the yard for it the other day! We keep saying we'll get it sized but havent bothered going yet.


----------



## xCookieDough

*Omgggg congrats Amy! *


----------



## Char.due.jan

Congratulations!! Your ring is beautiful! :flow:


----------



## missZOEEx

Congratulations Amy! :)


----------



## Ablaski17

Congrats amyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## amygwen

Awww thanks everyoneeeeee :hugs:
You are all so sweet :D


----------



## annawrigley

Awww Amy yay :happydance: Are you pleased? You seemed a little unsure in your OP! Hope you're all goooooood gah Kenny can be your little ring bearer guy! Too cute xxxx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## ~RedLily~

Aww Congratulations!!! Gorgeous ring :D


----------



## amygwen

annawrigley said:


> Awww Amy yay :happydance: Are you pleased? You seemed a little unsure in your OP! Hope you're all goooooood gah Kenny can be your little ring bearer guy! Too cute xxxx

Thanks Anna :hugs: 

I was definitely unsure since OH and I aren't living together, but we've been talking about it more and we're definitely going to try to move in together sometime soon! But I was just nervous, I didn't really know why he was asking my ring size so I was anxious, but I've had a month or so to think about it and I figured it won't be so bad. 

Hahaha, I know.. we won't be getting married for at least two years, so hopefully he'll be the perfect age for a ring bearer :winkwink: so cute!


----------



## Mei190

OMG! Congratulations!!! xx


----------



## newmommy23

congrats!


----------



## tasha41

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Jellyt

Congratulations :D


----------



## EllaAndLyla

Congratulations! Its a beautiful ring, glad your happy :D xx


----------



## amygwen

Thank you everyonnnnnnne!!
:hugs:

I should get my ring back tonight or tomorrow, so I will post a pic of it on my finger asap!! :D :D :D I can't wait.


----------



## lucy_x

Beautiful ring, Congratulations hun x


----------



## Strawberrymum

congrats !!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Huge congrats! :hugs: x


----------



## casann

Congrats :) Gorgeous ring :) xx


----------



## amygwen

Thank you everyone :hugs:


----------



## x__amour

Beautiful, beautiful ring Amy! So happy for you. :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

^ Thanks again, Shannon you are so sweet.

BTW - you are seriously beating me at the posts situation, remember when we were in competition to see who would have most and we both had like 7,600 a month or so ago? LOL. I need to catch up!


----------



## x__amour

LOL! I was literally _just_ thinking about that! :lol:


----------



## amygwen

HAHAHA!

Seriously, I am so pitiful. How the hell do you do it?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## x__amour

I type stupidly fast, lol!


----------



## vhal_x

Congratulations :D xx


----------



## LovingYou

amyyyyy! omg its beautiful and I'm so happy for you! :D


----------

